# Webserver kann nicht mehr gestartet werden



## Falloutboy6 (10. März 2011)

Hi,

ich kann meinen Apache2 nicht mehr neu starten. Will ich neu starten erhalte ich die Meldung



> Forcing reload of web server (apache2)...Syntax error on line 27 of /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf:
> AllowOverride not allowed here
> failed!


Warum ist das auf einmal nicht mehr erlaubt? Wer kann mir helfen?

Und lösche ich die Zeile mal raus und starte neu erhalte ich



> Forcing reload of web server (apache2)...httpd (no pid file) not running
> failed!



Ispconfig *Version:* 2.2.36
Debian

Danke


----------



## Till (10. März 2011)

Was hast Du denn gemacht, bevor die Probleme auftraten und was steht im apache error.log?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (13. März 2011)

Ich habe dann in den Logfiles gesehen, dass von manchen Webs die Error-Logs nicht geschrieben werden konnten. Dann hab ich dir Ordner erstellt und dann gings wieder. Jetzt auf einmal habe ich das Problem wieder, dass die Seiten nicht geladen werden können.
Ispconfig funktioniert wunderbar und auch schnell. Sprich es muss wohl irgendwas mit dem Webserver sein richtig?

Ich erhalte folgende Meldung:


> Starting web server (apache2)...(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
> no listening sockets available, shutting down
> Unable to open logs
> failed!



Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Till (14. März 2011)

Ich denke da gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder ein anderes programm läuft auf port 80 oder aber ein zombie Prozess des apache läuft dort und kann nicht vom normalen restart gekillt werden. Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap

und

ps aux | grep apache


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. März 2011)

Irgendwie scheint was gewaltig kaputt zu sein bei mir. Nun kann ich keine Mails mehr verschicken, die Seiten laufen alle sehr sehr langsam. Will ich einen Apache Neustart machen erhalte ich



> Forcing reload of web server (apache2)...[Wed Mar 16 11:08:07 2011] [warn] The Alias directive in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf at line 247 will probably never match because it overlaps an earlier Alias.
> httpd (no pid file) not running
> [Wed Mar 16 11:08:07 2011] [warn] The Alias directive in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf at line 247 will probably never match because it overlaps an earlier Alias.
> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
> ...


----------



## Till (16. März 2011)

Hast Du mal den ganzen Server neu gestartet? Und auch mal das system mit rkhunter, top, netstat etc. gecheckt?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. März 2011)

Ja Neustart habe ich durchgeführt.

top:


> top - 12:25:44 up 6 days,  4:07,  1 user,  load average: 6.27, 6.36, 6.50
> Tasks: 204 total,   7 running, 197 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
> Cpu(s): 70.0%us,  5.6%sy,  0.0%ni, 23.6%id,  0.8%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
> Mem:   4056988k total,  3525740k used,   531248k free,    79724k buffers
> ...


netstat:

```
tcp        0      0 servername:ssh 70.88.142.203:63570     SYN_RECV
tcp        0      0 servername:pop3 pd95c12d9.dip0.t-:24144 TIME_WAIT
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 80.187.106.164:32268    VERBUNDEN
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 80.187.106.164:62827    VERBUNDEN
tcp        0      0 servername:pop3 pd95c12d9.dip0.t-:24151 TIME_WAIT
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 84.151.212.107:49199    VERBUNDEN
tcp        0      0 servername:www 217.226.38.141:34060    TIME_WAIT
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 84.151.212.107:49200    VERBUNDEN
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 80.187.106.164:43213    VERBUNDEN
tcp        0      0 servername:www 217.226.38.141:34063    TIME_WAIT
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 80.187.106.164:43213    VERBUNDEN
tcp        1      0 servername:smtp pd95c12d9.dip0.t-:34374 CLOSE_WAIT
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 80.187.106.164:39557    VERBUNDEN
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 80.187.106.164:57424    VERBUNDEN
tcp        0      0 servername:pop3 pd95c12d9.dip0.t-:24167 TIME_WAIT
tcp        0      0 servername:pop3 pd95c12d9.dip0.t-:24169 TIME_WAIT
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 80.187.106.164:53262    VERBUNDEN
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 84.151.212.107:49197    VERBUNDEN
tcp        0      0 servername:pop3 pd95c12d9.dip0.t-:24163 TIME_WAIT
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 80.187.106.164:56538    VERBUNDEN
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 80.187.106.164:36638    VERBUNDEN
tcp        0      0 servername:pop3 pd95c12d9.dip0.t-:24164 TIME_WAIT
tcp        0      0 servername:pop3 pd95c12d9.dip0.t-:24161 TIME_WAIT
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 84.151.212.107:49534    VERBUNDEN
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 84.151.212.107:49208    VERBUNDEN
tcp        0      0 servername:pop3 pd95c12d9.dip0.t-:24160 TIME_WAIT
tcp        0      0 servername:pop3 pd95c12d9.dip0.t-:24162 TIME_WAIT
tcp        0      0 servername:imap2 80.187.106.164:52437    VERBUNDEN
```


----------



## Till (16. März 2011)

LKässt Du gerade backups erstellen, oder was sind das für tar Prozesse. Des weiteren ist die Frage, ob Du perl cgi scripte nutzt, oder stammt das vom hack einer website?

Zum netstat, das scheint nur ein Teil der Ausgabe zu sein, der Anfang fehlt.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. März 2011)

hm es scheint so, dass sich das BackupScript mal wieder aufgehängt hat ;-(

Ich verwende ReoBack. Aber es scheint mit der Datenmenge nicht mehr zurecht zu kommen.



> ps -aux | grep reoback
> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
> root      1881  0.0  0.0  92908  1252 ?        Ss   Mar15   0:00 /bin/sh /etc/reoback/run_reoback_webs.sh
> root      1885  0.0  0.1 118572  5928 ?        S    Mar15   0:18 /usr/bin/perl -W /etc/reoback/reoback.pl /etc/reoback/conf/settings_webs.conf
> ...


----------



## Till (16. März 2011)

Na dann haben wir das problem ja gefunden


----------



## Falloutboy6 (17. März 2011)

sieht so aus. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das nicht wieder vorkommt. Danke dir.
Jetzt habe ich noch ein Problem, dass die Statistik (awstats) nicht mehr generiert wird. Cronjob ist vorhanden. Auch wenn ich die Generierung manuell anstoße wird nichts neues generiert. Wie könnte ich da rausfinden was da los ist?
Ich hab natürlich jetzt auch das Problem, dass ich die Statistik noch für ein paar Tage nachgenerieren müsste. Der letzte Stand ist vom 13.03.

Danke.


----------



## Till (17. März 2011)

Ich wüsste jetzt auf Anhieb nicht was dort bei awstats kaputt gegangen sein könnte. Vermutlich fehlen einfach die Einträge im logfile, da die Platte ja voll war.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (27. März 2011)

Hi,

ich kämpfe immer noch mit awstats. Awstats generiert einfach nichts mehr. Weder eine Config-Datei wenn ich ein Web neu anlege noch die Statistik.
Habs auch schon neu installiert aber es bringts einfach nicht. Wie könnte ich rausfinden wo das Problem liegt.

Danke an alle für eure Hilfen und Tipps.

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Till (28. März 2011)

Werden Fehler ausgegeben wenn Du folgenden Befehl ausführst?:

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh


----------



## Falloutboy6 (28. März 2011)

diesen Pfad gibt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## Till (28. März 2011)

Ok. Hab gerade gesehen dass Du ja noch ispconfig 2 verwendest. Der obige Pfad ist für ipconfig 3.

Welce Awstats Implementierung nimmst Du denn? Die von ispconfig oder hast Du irgend wann mal ein Addon dafür installiert?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (28. März 2011)

hab es mit dieser Anleitung installiert



> http://www.howtoforge.com/awstats_ispconfig


----------



## Till (28. März 2011)

Ok. Ich vermute mal das dieses Plugin mit der in ISPConfig 2 seit einiger zeit integrierten eigenen awstats Funktion kollidiert. Da ich dieses externe Plugin noch nie verwendet habe, kann ich Dir baer auch nicht genau sagen was es sein kann.

Hast Du denn in den Webseiteneinstellungen awstats als Statistiksoftware für das web eingestellt?


----------

